# Outlook Express 6 and the .PST file I can't open



## middleborn (Nov 2, 2005)

Good afternoon,

I recently made the switch to Mac and backed up my old emails from Outlook Express (I think) and it created a .pst file.

Now, I searched and searched for how to get those emails on to my Mac, but I've given up and don't really care that much. The reason being, I have an old Sony laptop that is running Win98SE and has Outlook Express on it. The backup was made on an old Dell, then transfered around for a bit before it found it's home on my laptop.

For the life of me, I can't seem to figure out how to "import" the .pst file into Outlook Express. From looking through these forums, I believe I can only do this through using Outlook, not OE.

If anyone can help me, I would be very appreciative. The .pst fils is only 90MB give or take.


----------



## M.I.C.R.O.N (Feb 25, 2005)

Im not sire you will be able to import a .pst file into Outlook Express as a .pst file is for Microsoft Outlook.

You can try this method thogh.

Open Outlook Express. Click File > Import > in the list select Outlook express 6 (or 4 if its an old version) > Click Next > Select the middle option 'Import mail from an OE6 Store directory' and click OK > Browse to the .pst file and click Next.

Hopefully this will work. If not, go back to the origional pc with outlook express, and follow these steps:

*Copy Mail Files to a Backup Folder*

To make a backup copy of your Outlook Express e-mail message files: 
1. On the Tools menu, click Options. 
2. On the Maintenance tab, click Store Folder. 
3. Select the folder location, and then press CTRL+C to copy the location. 
4. Click Cancel, and then click Cancel again to close the dialog box. 
5. Click Start, and then click Run. 
6. In the Open box, press CTRL+V, and then click OK. 
7. On the Edit menu, click Select All. 
8. On the Edit menu, click Copy, and then close the window. 
9. Right-click any empty space on your desktop, click New, and then click Folder. 
10. Type mail backup for the folder name, and then press ENTER. 
11. Double-click the Mail Backup folder to open it. 
12. On the Edit menu, click Paste. 
13. Close the Mail Backup window.

*Export the Address Book to a File*

NOTE: This step is very important when multiple Identities are in use. A .WAB (Windows Address Book) file is used by Outlook Express 5.x and 6.0 versions, even if multiple Identities are used. The individual data for each Identity is stored in a folder, by user name, within the .WAB file in use.

Exporting this data, while logged in to a specific Identity, is the only means of segregating the Address Book data. If the .WAB file becomes dissociated from the user Identities, the data can only be exported in total - not folder by folder.

Another reason to export the .WAB file to a .csv file is that if the .WAB file is shared with Microsoft Outlook, the addresses are stored in the *.pst file in Outlook. When you export the file from the Outlook Express File menu to a *.csv file it exports the correct contacts. If the Address Book is shared with Microsoft Outlook, you are not able to export from within the Address Book on the File menu. This option is dimmed or not available.

To export your Outlook Express address book: 1. On the File menu, click Export, and then click Address Book. 
2. Click Text File (Comma Separated Values), and then click Export. 
3. Click Browse. 
4. Locate the Mail Backup folder that you created. 
5. In the File Name box, type address book backup, and then click Save. 
6. Click Next. 
7. Click to select the check boxes for the fields that you want to export, and then click Finish. 
8. Click OK and then click Close.

*Export the Mail Account to a File*

To make a backup copy of your Outlook Express mail account: 1. On the Tools menu, click Accounts. 
2. On the Mail tab, click the mail account that you want to export, and then click Export. 
3. In the Save In box, locate the Mail Backup folder on your desktop, and then click Save. 
4. Repeat these steps for each mail account that you want to export. 
5. Click Close.

Ok. Once all this is backed up, copy to disk or a memory stick and go to the other PC and open up Outlook Express. Import all the data with these steps:

*Importing Outlook Express data*

To restore data, you may need to re-create the Identities for each user, prior to using the following steps. Repeat each step, as needed, for each Identity. 
Import Messages from the Backup Folder
To import your Outlook Express e-mail messages from the Backup folder: 1. On the File menu, point to Import, and then click Messages. 
2. In the Select an e-mail program to import from box, click Microsoft Outlook Express 5 or Microsoft Outlook Express 6, and then click Next. 
3. Click Import mail from an OE5 store directory or Import mail from an OE6 store directory, and then click OK. 
4. Click Browse, and then click on the Mail Backup folder on your desktop. 
5. Click OK, and then click Next. 
6. Click All folders, click Next, and then click Finish.

*Import the Address Book File*

To import your Outlook Express address book: 1. On the File menu, click Import, and then click Other Address Book. 
2. Click Text File (Comma Separated Values), and then click Import. 
3. Click Browse. 
4. Locate the Mail Backup folder on your desktop, click the address book Backup.csv file, and then click Open. 
5. Click Next, and then click Finish. 
6. Click OK, and then click Close.

*Import the Mail Account File*
To import your Outlook Express mail account file: 1. On the Tools menu, click Accounts. 
2. On the Mail tab, click Import. 
3. In the Look In box, locate the Mail Backup folder on your desktop. 
4. Click the mail account that you want to import, and then click Open. 
5. Repeat these steps for each mail account that you want to import. 
6. Click Close.

Hope this helps.


----------

